# [SOLVED] Drivers for Compaq



## Riccardo_Reid (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello Wonderful People

My problem is that i just install windows xp sp3 on a Compaq Presario SR2150NX and i cannot find the drivers. Could someone please help me out.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

There are no XP drivers listed on the Compaq/HP support site.

You will need to search manually for the drivers.
*
How to find drivers
*

If you post the hardware id listed for the devices maybe someone here can 

assist you (see above link)


----------



## Riccardo_Reid (Nov 22, 2010)

*HP Cpmpaq presario 21510nx Driner*

Based on my last post message someone informed me that if i get the Device ID maybe some help can be provided for me.

Here is what i have so far.

Intel Celeron, OS: XP SP3

Video controller(VGA Compatible)
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A61&SUBSYS_2A4F103C&REV_00\4&1CF2FBB4&0&2808

SM Bus Controller
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_2A4F103C&REV_13\3&267A616A&0&A0

PCI Simple Communications Controller
PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200C14F1&REV_00\4&2966AB86&0&10A4

Could not get the Device ID for the sound drivers

Could someone please help


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: HP Cpmpaq presario 21510nx Driner*

Perhaps this should have been posted in the same thread? What exactly is the issue?


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

Per pcidatabase.com, the devices are:

Video controller: ATI Radeon* Xpress 200 Graphics Series

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_xp-32.aspx

SM Bus Controller: ATI SMBus

This should be solved with the graphic card driver install.

PCI Simple Comm Controller: Conexant SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

http://download.cnet.com/SoftV92-Data-Fax-Modem-with-SmartCP/3000-2109_4-161728.html

Per the HP/Compaq site, the "audio card" is the Realtek ALC 888 chipset. Unless you installed a different card, you can find the drivers for that one here:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#1


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

Hi Riccardo_Reid,
I have merged your post together seeing it is the same issue.

As far as the drivers you need or this Compaq Presario SR2150NX

According to the system specs:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dlc=en&cc=us&os=2093&product=3339274&sw_lang=



> SM Bus Controller: *ATI SB600 *(This is the South Bridge driver)
> PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_2A4F103C&REV_13\3&267A616A&0&A0
> 
> *Driver here*:
> ...


Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

*BCCOMP*, was there something wrong with my post stamped " Today, 10:56 PM"? I had researched the stuff and gave advice based on my research.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*



fractalman93 said:


> *BCCOMP*, was there something wrong with my post stamped " Today, 10:56 PM"? I had researched the stuff and gave advice based on my research.


Hi,
Sorry, I did not mean to step on any toesray:

No, not a problem with the post you made. 
You gave decent info, but I have found that ATI does not always include the South Bridge driver with the Catalyst (even when they say it is included).

The Modem driver you posted also does not match the "code" for the driver *Riccardo_Reid* posted.

Bill


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

Re: the modem driver. Yeah, I couldn't find specific info on the Conexant site. It's probably not supported anymore. So, I did a google search and came up with that link based on the info I found at pcidatabase.com.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

One has to remember that *pcidatabase.com* is for reference.
Not all the info on PCI data base wep site is accurate, but it will help you narrow drivers down a little.

Bill


----------



## Riccardo_Reid (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

Hello Wonderful People

Based on my previous post the drivers that were posted worked except for the video drivers. The driver that was recommended was the ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 is there any other drivers. Also the button to put the computer on stand by is disabled. I think i need the chipset driver for that, can these driver be provided thanks. Remember that i am using a OS: XP SP3.


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

Try this one:

Video controller: ATI Radeon* Xpress 200 Graphics Series

[url]http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...eon_xp-32.aspx[/URL]

Give me a few to research the chipset.


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

Actually, when you say "the button to put the computer on standby", do you mean a button on the keyboard for a button on the PC case?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

Hello,

Go here for specs:
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/e...8260-78308260-78308260-79482143-79917661.html

BCCOMP is correct in his find for the correct drivers.


----------



## Riccardo_Reid (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

Regarding the previous video driver ( ATI Radeon* Xpress 200 Graphics Series and ATI Radeon* Xpress 1100 Graphics Series) that was given to me for the sr21510NX it did not install. Also the button that puts the computer on stand by is disabled (when you go to start shut down, there is an option to put the PC on stand by). Normally when i install all the drivers the "stand by" button would be available for other systems that i have installed the OS. Is there a driver for that particular option (stand by button).


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

I was going to say check the Power Options in the Control Panel, but I have Standby set to Never and I can still put the PC in Standby manually via ALT-CTRL-DEL -> Shutdown -> Standby. So, it seems to be an OS issue.

I checked Local Security Policy, but I didn't see anything pertaining to Standby. There is an option for which users/groups are allowed to shutdown the system. If you can shutdown, you should be able to put the PC in Standby . . . unless it's a BIOS setting. That's about the only thing I can think of that could prevent you from putting the PC in Standby.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

What errors do you have left in the Device Manager?
Post all errors along with the hardware ID's

When you attempt to install the video driver what error are you getting?

The video driver may have to be installed manaully.

Driver:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo....7&product=2.7.5.3.3&lang=us&rev=10.2&ostype=

Make a "new folder" in My Documents and name it *Video*

Click on the setup exe. file for the above driver.
When setup starts it will ask you where you would like to extract the files.
Click on the Browse button and browse to the folder (Video) in My Documents
Extract the files to the Video folder and then *cancel* the setup.

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the Video Error>Update Driver
Select No at this time
Select Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select Include this location in the searh
Select Browse and browse to the Video Folder you made in My Documents

See if XP will install the driver.

Let us know how you make out.

Bill 

Bill


----------



## Riccardo_Reid (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

Thanks a lot, installing the video driver manually solve the problem.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

Glad to hear it.
Do you still have the issue with Stand By?

Bill


----------



## Riccardo_Reid (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

The stand by is available now. I figured that when the video driver was install the stand by button was available. Thanks much, however still have a problem with another machine which wont show me my services, it states that activeX is not enabled, going to post it later.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Compaq*

Glad to hear you have this one up and running!

Please post the other issue on a new thread.

I will mark this as solved and close the thread.
If you need it reopened, just PM me or any MOD.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

